# Networking in Single User Mode - make - remote src



## FestusHagen (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Was unsure as to post this here or in networking, I hope this is an ok place.

Could someone point me to a HowTo (or info) on how to mount nfs from single user mode...

I'm trying to build/install/world/kernel and my sources are on another system.

To build, I mounted the remote src on /usr/src and kept /usr/obj local.

Now to install in single user mode, has me unable to access the src...

Sure would be a nice thing to have this info in the handbook in either the buildworld or buildkernel sections or both.

Thanks...

-Enjoy
fh  : )_~


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2009)

FestusHagen said:
			
		

> Could someone point me to a HowTo (or info) on how to mount nfs from single user mode...



2 line howto 
Set an IP address on your interface with ifconfig or use `# /etc/rc.d/netif start`.
Mount nfs share.

More importantly when booting to single user mode your filesystems may not all be mounted yet.


```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
```




> I'm trying to build/install/world/kernel and my sources are on another system.


If that system's architecture is the same and you already have a fully built system on there just export /usr/obj and mount that too on your destination system. That's pretty much how I do it, I have one server that builds everything and I just mount /usr/src and /usr/obj on all the others to do the *make install(kernel|world)*.


----------



## FestusHagen (Nov 17, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> 2 line howto
> Set an IP address on your interface with ifconfig or use `# /etc/rc.d/netif start`.
> Mount nfs share.



AWESOME!!!!!!! You nailed it headon!

So simple ... A one liner that should be added to the handbook!

I cheated and ran '/etc/rc.d/netif start' ... 

It worked, My server is happily installing kernel.
(And I just realized, in my bliss I forgot to start 'script', Arrrgggg!)

However it's done and I didn't see any errors fly by!

THANK YOU! THANK YOU!



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> More importantly when booting to single user mode your filesystems may not all be mounted yet.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yup, Thanks for pointing it out ... However I am doing:

```
fsck -p
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```

As per the handbook.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> If that system's architecture is the same and you already have a fully built system on there just export /usr/obj and mount that too on your destination system. That's pretty much how I do it, I have one server that builds everything and I just mount /usr/src and /usr/obj on all the others to do the *make install(kernel|world)*.



Yup, They is! And that's basically what I'm a doing!
However my server has a very specific kernconf and I build it seperate, desktops basically get a default kernconf.

And again, Thank you!

-Enjoy
fh  : )_~


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2009)

FestusHagen said:
			
		

> However my server has a very specific kernconf and I build it seperate, desktops basically get a default kernconf.


My server builds about 7 different kernels (including GENERIC). You can use that some obj tree, just make sure to add the correct KERNCONF to installkernel (or add it to /etc/make.conf).


----------

